# Clones - Fertilizer or Not???



## rlourens (Jan 28, 2010)

After taking cuttings for cloning should I use any fertilizers or is water enough for them?

Any advice will be appreciated


----------



## the75bag (Jan 29, 2010)

no food once you get them into there medium you can give them some diluted food you need your roots to grow and search out for it


----------



## rlourens (Jan 29, 2010)

the75bag said:


> no food once you get them into there medium you can give them some diluted food you need your roots to grow and search out for it


Thank you for the quick response. Can you recommend any type of food? I read in a book I have that they like lots of Phosphorous. Is this correct??


----------



## CLOSETGROWTH (Jan 29, 2010)

I always take one pinch of flowering ferts and mix it up in a gallon of water and feed my clones after a week or so... I said a PINCH. Good luck


----------



## rlourens (Jan 29, 2010)

CLOSETGROWTH said:


> I always take one pinch of flowering ferts and mix it up in a gallon of water and feed my clones after a week or so... I said a PINCH. Good luck


Awesome, thanks for the info. I have 6 plants, 2 each of 3 different strains. I want to choose one of each to mother from. The were germinated 6.5 weeks ago from Fem seeds. Pretty sure all three will be girls. Hopefully. Check it out, tell me what you think. 

I am also wondering if it would be possible to take them form seedling directly to a 12/12 cycle? Any thoughts?


----------



## rlourens (Jan 29, 2010)

rlourens said:


> Awesome, thanks for the info. I have 6 plants, 2 each of 3 different strains. I want to choose one of each to mother from. The were germinated 6.5 weeks ago from Fem seeds. Pretty sure all three will be girls. Hopefully. Check it out, tell me what you think.
> 
> I am also wondering if it would be possible to take them form seedling directly to a 12/12 cycle? Any thoughts?


Here is my babies, or should I say soon to be mamas

https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/296557-first-tent-grow-comments-advice.html


----------



## MMJSpots (Jan 29, 2010)

just tap water.. you want them to pop roots! trust me on this as I LOVE to experiment with nutrients


----------



## darkdestruction420 (Jan 29, 2010)

12/12 is pointless imo, even if you start at 12/12 it will be 3-4+ weeks till its vegged long enough and gotten big enough for it to mature and show pre-flowers and then start flowering. if you use 24/0 for example it will mature and show prflowers in veg at about 3-5 weeks in, and be alot bigger, and they will go from veg mode to flower mode much quicker when you do change the lights to 12/12 since its sexually mature and all ready to get down to it right away.


----------



## CLOSETGROWTH (Jan 29, 2010)

I am also wondering if it would be possible to take them form seedling directly to a 12/12 cycle? Any thoughts?[/QUOTE]


IMHO, You should let a seedling mature before flowering. I always have much better plants after the fresh strain cycled a few times... as in grown out a few times, or cloned.


----------



## rlourens (Jan 29, 2010)

CLOSETGROWTH said:


> I am also wondering if it would be possible to take them form seedling directly to a 12/12 cycle? Any thoughts?


 
IMHO, You should let a seedling mature before flowering. I always have much better plants after the fresh strain cycled a few times... as in grown out a few times, or cloned.[/QUOTE]

Cool, then I will rather veg long enough to mature. Thanks for the info


----------

